# Do you bring along shoe trees when you travel??



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

I had a multi-day trip to New York a few weeks ago, and wore one pair of AE's and packed another.

I've recently become much more of a 'shoe guy,' and left the shoe trees in the pair I'd packed. It rained many days of my trip, and I was glad I had the trees along with me.

BUT . . . they are heavy, and I got to thinking that maybe that's just a little too 'anal.' My wife thought that balled-up newspaper would serve almost as well on a short-term basis, and of course not add weight to my luggage.

What do YOU think??


----------



## djoblong (Jun 6, 2008)

Too heavy? Are you man or mouse? Shoe shape should never be compromised for shoulder comfort and back alignment!!!  I typically travel on business trips with 2 pairs - a loafer for quick transit through airport security and a lace up pair which I keep in my luggage with shoe trees inserted. I cycle that one pair of trees into the shoe that I have spent most of the day wearing as the trip progresses... Pack them in a roll aboard then the weight is meaningless if it's really such a bother? It certainly does not compromise much on space unless you pack your socks/underwear inside your shoes because you are really pushed for space...


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Whatever works for you. I generally do not bring shoe trees, as I pack socks inside my shoes.


----------



## Jammy (Jun 25, 2009)

i've not brought shoes along before because i couldnt bare to not put them in the heavy shoe trees. Usually i restrict myself to just one nice pair of shoes with trees because of the weight issue.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Once upon a time I did. Now I don't anymore. I always bring at least 3 pair of shoes unless it is an overnight trip. I wear a casual pair and then bring a black and brown/merlot. Shoe trees just weigh too much. I also do not bring the same shoes on back to back business trips--actually probably several trips before any pair hits the road again. I have a lot of shoes.


----------



## Mark L. (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with your wife. Travel light; your shoes won't curl up on a business trip.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I do, but I don't travel much. If weight is an issue, the inexpensive plastic trees you can get very cheaply at places like Bed, Bath and Beyond weigh very little and, while obviously not the equals of good wooden trees, are considerably better than nothing.


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

djoblong said:


> Too heavy? Are you man or mouse?


+1

Bring the trees.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Depending on how long I am away, I'll bring at least one pair of trees. My last trip I had to pack for two weeks on the road visiting 3 different climates and cultures. I only packed one pair of trees and rotated them into the pair that come off my feet.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

I bring shoe trees, and I don't find them heavy at all. Are we talking about cedar shoe tries? I get mine from Nordstroms and while they certainly aren't light, they are no where near heavy either. The above poster said BB&B has plastic shoe trees, why not those since they would be lightweight?

Is it anal though? Most people think so. But, most people probably thinking coming home, taking off your shoes, and immediately putting in shoe trees is anal too. Shoe trees are used for a reason, and just because you travel doesn't mean that the reason changes.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

When I fly i will take one pair of light weight cedar trees and alternate the shoes with them. If I feel the need I use plastic trees as stated above. They work well to keep the shape but do not absorb order or any of the perspiration.


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

I typically bring one pair of cedar trees - for the pair of shoes that's packed in the suitcase, and then is rotated with the pair on my feet (typical trip will be two pair of decent shoes + plus workout shoes).

Can't say I've noticed the weight.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I typically either stuff balled up clean socks and shorts into the shoes or use a set of plastic travel trees. Fullscale cedar trees are just too heavy, IMO.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*What he said . . .*

^^^^

Balled-up clean socks are stuffed into the two pairs of shoes that I normally pack for a trip of more than a week's length outbound, and dirty socks get stuffed into the shoes on the inbound return.

Of course, I am organized (or anal-retentive enough) to separate the dirty laundry into its composite parts - socks, underwear, and shirts, which makes dividing the world between home laundry/shirt laundry/dry cleaners that much easier upon arriving home.


----------



## lookirishdressbritishtr (Apr 3, 2009)

Always. If my feet are not in a pair of shoes, cedar shoe trees are. Just because I'm on vacation is no reason to be lax in my stewardship.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I tend to pack my shoes with socks when I travel. Saves space and weight.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

I follow Jan and PJC in using plastic trees for travel purposes.


----------



## DC Attorney (Apr 30, 2008)

I tend to pack my shoes with trees, cedar ones at that. It does bring my bag up to the weight limit however!


----------



## IotaNet (Jun 28, 2009)

DC Attorney said:


> I tend to pack my shoes with trees, cedar ones at that. It does bring my bag up to the weight limit however!


+1

The weight gets to be a bit much bit but I make the sacrifice.


----------



## shoemaker (Apr 2, 2008)

There is a company called "BOBCOL" in Norwich, UK that make shoe tree's out of a very hard but light wieght wood which i think is called obeshi or something like that, these are ideal for travel.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

bigchris1313 said:


> +1
> 
> Bring the trees.


+2

spend way to much money on quality footware...


----------



## zandago (Apr 14, 2009)

If i'm packing leather soled shoes, I definitely bring them, especially for multiday trips. The extra weight is a very small sacrifice and is basically negligible. I like my shoes and the slight inconvenience in order to protect them during travel and between uses are worth it.


----------



## Tremont 974 (Jul 16, 2008)

I generally use the lightweight plastic trees for travel; if I forget to bring them, I use newspaper or socks.


----------



## Busa Dave (Jun 28, 2009)

I always take my trees, bags and 1 brush---yes it does add weight but because all of my shoes are shell or shark that is the way it is.


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

Most of my trips are for the entire business week. I generally take three pairs (one pair on my feet) and two shoe trees. Is it anal? Maybe, but that's how I roll.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Sure. I put 'em in the shoes. Could they weigh more than a pound or so? I dunno...


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

I stuff them with socks, rolled up ties, etc. I find shoe trees add noticeable weight, particularly if you're carrying two or more pairs.


----------



## cyanlce (Jun 23, 2008)

I always take shoe trees along, shoe trees = shoes - 1.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

Nerev said:


> Is it anal though? Most people think so. But, most people probably thinking coming home, taking off your shoes, and immediately putting in shoe trees is anal too.


I do this at home, too, most days!


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

When I travel I finally get to use those nifty shoe bags that come with the shoes. No trees, however. No brush or polish either unless I am going to be gone for more the 4 days. 

I buff the shoes in the bags with the bag fabric between wearings. I will usually travel with 2 shoes. Loafers for on the plane, and lace ups for day wear. 

Remember that your feet will swell at altitude and if you fly for much more than an hour you should have fairly roomy shoes for your flight. Loafers are best, especially during the security inspections.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Driving--I bring the trees.
Flying--I push stuff into the shoes (socks, etc.).

3 pairs of trees adds a lot of weight I can do better without, during flights. Especially now that there is so much fuss over weights in suitcases put onto flights.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Get a pair of light weight shoe trees as a travel option.


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

Plastic shoe trees can always be wrapped in newspaper for moisture absorbtion, while at the same time keeping form for the shoe


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Shoe Trees*

If it's more than a couple of days I take them.


----------



## sdjordan (Oct 29, 2008)

Sock stuffing [as previously mentioned] works well. It saves space, weight and does add quite a bit of structure to the shoe.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Tip the bellman an extra buck and pack the trees.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

smujd said:


> Whatever works for you. I generally do not bring shoe trees, as I pack socks inside my shoes.


Same. If I was worried about curling I'd just pack more socks inside!


----------



## 2UFU (Dec 27, 2007)

*Travel tree*

I use a pair of these travel trees.

https://www.onecedarlane.com/detail.php?id=111&catid=2&sort=


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

When I travel for business I'm usually gone for at least 2 weeks at a time. I put my shoes in the bags and pack one pair of cedar shoe trees. I also try to make sure that my trees go in my shoes within a minute of taking them off.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*I'm with them!*



PJC in NoVa said:


> I typically either stuff balled up clean socks and shorts into the shoes or use a set of plastic travel trees. Fullscale cedar trees are just too heavy, IMO.





Mattdeckard said:


> I tend to pack my shoes with socks when I travel. Saves space and weight.


There's just too little space, with current luggage restrictions, and stuffing socks, which you have to carry anyway, takes care of maintaining the shoes' shapes and puts the socks where you'll know you have them. That and avoiding the _extra_ weight, of course.

If the shoes get wet, buy a newspaper (if your hotel doesn't give you the daily comped), and stuff the balled up pages in the shoes. It's much better for extracting the moisture, as you can replace them a few times to help the drying process. Heaven forbid you should put damp shoe trees back into your shoes for a homeward trip and thence into the closet.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

My standard 22 inch carryon will hold 2 pair of shoes with trees and in bags packed in the bottom. Socks and underwear level out the bumps and slacks and folded jackets go over that with shirts folded on the top.

I can carry miscellaneous things in the top of the bag including another pair or 2 of shoes if necessary.

I suppose you could gain more room by packing socks and underwear in your shoes but I have never found it necessary.

Perry


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

*Shoe kit*

I wear a loafer when I fly, pack a pair of oxfords with trees in them, AE shoe cream tubes for whatever color my shoes were, brush, shoe bags.

Not anal, but I want to be ready for whatever happens on the trip and not slow down the x-ray line at the airports.

I split up my shoes in different luggage to spread the weight and pack area.


----------



## Jaxson613 (Oct 17, 2008)

Due to weight restrictions for baggage on planes I've started to us the plastic trees when I travel.
I also try to wear my heaviest shoes I'm bringing.


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

pkincy said:


> My standard 22 inch carryon will hold 2 pair of shoes with trees and in bags packed in the bottom. Socks and underwear level out the bumps and slacks and folded jackets go over that with shirts folded on the top.
> 
> I can carry miscellaneous things in the top of the bag including another pair or 2 of shoes if necessary.
> 
> ...


Holy crap! I'd love to see a picture of your suitcase that full.

I think it is an extravagance if I bring an extra pair of shoes for a three or four day trip and I flip-flop on doing it. Suits demand it, but with just a blazer and different trousers it's easiest to go the minimalist route with one pair of loafers.

Maybe it is just me, but just one pair of Aldens (11.5 B) in my 22" roll aboard, takes an inordinate amount of space. Earlier this week I packed the Alden's with trees, two suits, three shirts, two ties, a pair of jeans, a polo shirt, three T's, boxers, and sox. Outside gusset takes a pair of Nike free running shoes, one pair of North Face tech shorts and T. The bag weighed a ton, and any wrinkles fell out in an overnight hanging of the suits.


----------



## Maelwys (Feb 8, 2008)

Picking up on an old thread, but my advice is to always pack the trees, especially if you have larger feet. I'm a size 13 and I find that the trees prevent any inordinate crushing in transit. Plus, I'm a tad anal about my shoes, so like KenR, the trees go in moments after the shoes come off. 

Packing wise, I bring two pairs of shoes with me on travel (consulting - 5 day trips generally): a cordovan loafer on the plane and black AEs (in bag w/ cedar trees) for wear with a suit. The weight, honestly, is marginal - size 13 shoes weigh a lot anyway; adding a pound of wood to the mix isn't an issue.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

I pack only 1 pair of trees. At night I put the trees in the shoe I wore that day. Until time to wear, my other shoes are stuffed with socks or underwear.


----------



## Anthony J Taylor (Nov 13, 2009)

*always use shoe trees*

You have the space, why not use the trees to keep your shoes in shape. I even bring an extra pair for the pair I am wearing to airport in bag in my gym shoes to save space


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Sure . . .*



Anthony J Taylor said:


> You have the space, why not use the trees to keep your shoes in shape. I even bring an extra pair for the pair I am wearing to airport in bag in my gym shoes to save space


. . . if you are traveling Virgin America. Why not? Because they weigh a ton, are not necessary, and do indeed take up too much space in what I use: a carryon. Stuffing socks into packed shoes is the way to keep their shape and utilize space efficiently.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I tend to pack them but would probably have a different M.O. if I were flying regularly. They do add weight---although I would never stuff socks or ties into shoes unless the shoes were brand new. If they don't smell or trap moisture when you leave, they sure will after two or three tree-less wearings.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Uh . . .*



unmodern said:


> I tend to pack them but would probably have a different M.O. if I were flying regularly. They do add weight---although I would never stuff socks or ties into shoes unless the shoes were brand new. If they don't smell or trap moisture when you leave, they sure will after two or three tree-less wearings.


. . . I didn't see anyone recommending stuffing ties into shoes. As for socks, you're going to put them onto your feet with those, apparently, smelly shoes anyway, and you can wash those - so what's the problem? Of course, if you have no problem with weight or space, use the trees. I, and several others, would rather be more parsimonious.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . I didn't see anyone recommending stuffing ties into shoes.


I mentioned putting rolled up ties into shoes. I wrap them in a plastic shopping bag to avoid any potential staining.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*And . . .*



Srynerson said:


> I mentioned putting rolled up ties into shoes. I wrap them in a plastic shopping bag to avoid any potential staining.


. . . avoid any possible odor. I'd probably not do this, as I want to be able to force the socks into the shoes to maintain their shape. The way I do it, those ties would be wrecks:icon_smile_big:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

shoe trees and a horsehair brush


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Blueboy1938 said:


> I'd probably not do this, as I want to be able to force the socks into the shoes to maintain their shape. The way I do it, those ties would be wrecks:icon_smile_big:


Socks go in first for me so that they can be mashed into the toe as you describe, then the ties.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Whenever I travel, I include both shoe trees and shoe bags on the packing list. In so doing, I avoid damage to my shoes and the unnecessary soiling of my clothing, while still i the suitcase!


----------



## augustin (Jan 19, 2007)

I travel with three pairs of shoes for more than a night or two. One pair of plastic trees, to be used with the just worn newspaper if the shoes got wet, when I take them off.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Bartolo said:


> I had a multi-day trip to New York a few weeks ago, and wore one pair of AE's and packed another.
> 
> I've recently become much more of a 'shoe guy,' and left the shoe trees in the pair I'd packed. It rained many days of my trip, and I was glad I had the trees along with me.
> 
> ...


I generally do not bring trees. The concern is not the weight as much as the space - I would like to keep everything I pack to one (slightly larger than approved sized) carry on. If I am taking one pair of dress shoes (as I normally do on a Vegas trip), then I typically wear them on the flight (and they're probably the AE Cornell in black, which is a Algonquin toe monkstrap with a dressier than normal half-commando sole). I just shove the sneakers and sandals into the carryon and don't worry too much if they get smashed up.

If I am taking two pairs, as I typically do for a wedding weekend, I wear one pair on the flight, and pack the other pair. I pack my socks in the shoes, and put the shoes in shoebags and then in the carry on. Typically, the shoes being packed are the shoes I am wearing to the actual wedding ceremony and reception.

If I am visiting my family, I don't bother packing shoes except for what I am wearing as I keep 3 pairs of shoes at my parent's house, including a pair of old black AE Lexingtons.


----------



## harland (Oct 13, 2008)

I pack the shoe trees and don't check luggage. Works for me...


----------

